# Monarch Grand Vacation Club Maintenance Fees



## BeccaG (May 30, 2009)

Hey all, I am toying with the idea of adding a Monarch Grand membership to my timeshare portfolio.  Its a timeshare I am familiar with since my in-laws own there and as a DVC member I am familiar with points based system.  Once question I have about MGV is the maintenance fees.  They seem pretty steep to me for biannual points.  Does anyone know what the current rate is, and does anyone have a chart that tracks the maintenance fees over the last ten years?  Thanks a ton for your help!


----------



## Bill4728 (May 30, 2009)

we have 244 pts and pay $864 per year. ( $216 quaterly)  

244 pts is enough for us to get 2 weeks of vacation in a 1 bd /24 months at most all the MGV resorts (except cabo ).


----------



## sandesurf (May 30, 2009)

BeccaG said:


> Hey all, I am toying with the idea of adding a Monarch Grand membership to my timeshare portfolio.  Its a timeshare I am familiar with since my in-laws own there and as a DVC member I am familiar with points based system.  Once question I have about MGV is the maintenance fees.  They seem pretty steep to me for biannual points.  Does anyone know what the current rate is, and does anyone have a chart that tracks the maintenance fees over the last ten years?  Thanks a ton for your help!



Hi, I just sent you a PM


----------



## 4100 (Jun 8, 2009)

*Mgv Fees*

Fees are now $3.54 a point each year! So if you have 1 week rental for a 2 bedroom (sleeps 4-6 ) of 144 points, you pay 509.76 a year for two years totally $1019.52 That's the cost of 7 day vacation everyother year  If you want to step-up and buy an odd year points and even year points, and have 7 days each year your cost is $2039.02  Not bad if you divide in half, even better if you divide by third's. That's only if you have two other couples you can spend 7 days with?
History I started out at $2.40 eight years ago


----------



## Kal (Jun 8, 2009)

4100 said:


> ...History I started out at $2.40 eight years ago


 
That seems to be a 47% increase in maintenance fees over 8 years.  A 6% per year increase doesn't even come close to inflation during that period.  What a deal!


----------



## sandesurf (Jun 8, 2009)

We were duped into "Upgrading" our Palm Canyon points to MGV. This was the worse Timeshare mistake we've made.  
The fees are right in line with our Marriotts, and nowhere near the quality of resorts!
Live and learn to make the best of it.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jun 8, 2009)

sandesurf said:


> We were duped into "Upgrading" our Palm Canyon points to MGV. This was the worse Timeshare mistake we've made.
> The fees are right in line with our Marriotts, and nowhere near the quality of resorts!
> Live and learn to make the best of it.


To clarify this post.

The MGV resorts can be owned as a seperate resort or as part of the MGV point system. The resort's MFs seem to be significantly less than the MFs for the same number of points within the MGV system. 

BUT, if you are within the MGV system you can use your points at any of the MGV resorts not just the one resort. For someone returning to the same MGV resort over and over again, "up-grading" to MGV doesn't make sense. BUT even if you want to go to several different MGV, the upgrade fee is likley more than it would cost to buy MGV points from a current owner. So unless you have several weeks you want to "up-grade", I'd buy MGV points and not upgrade by weeks. 

WARNING: Most MGV resorts are point based and MGV is point based so sometimes it is tough to know if you're buying MGV pts or pts at a single MGV resort.


----------

